# Icd-10-pcs



## aamberj (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello.  I was ordering the new ICD-10-CM coding book to study for later in the year for the change, and I noticed they were also selling ICD-10-PCS.  What's ICD-10-PCS?  Does it have anything to do with HCPCS?  Thanks.

  - Ariel
    CPC-A 2014


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 29, 2015)

arielj said:


> Hello.  I was ordering the new ICD-10-CM coding book to study for later in the year for the change, and I noticed they were also selling ICD-10-PCS.  What's ICD-10-PCS?  Does it have anything to do with HCPCS?  Thanks.
> 
> - Ariel
> CPC-A 2014



PCS stands for Procedural Coding System.   It is replacing Volume 3 ICD-9 CM for inpatient facility coding for procedures.  If you do work in the hospital setting coding for inpatient stays, you will use these codes.


----------



## aamberj (Jan 29, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thanks, Debra!

   - Ariel


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 29, 2015)

mitchellde said:


> PCS stands for Procedural Coding System.   It is replacing Volume 3 ICD-9 CM for inpatient facility coding for procedures.  If you do work in the hospital setting coding for inpatient stays, you will not use these codes.



Typo, maybe?  I believe you mean that an inpatient coder WILL use these codes.  Outpatient and physician coders will not use PCS.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 29, 2015)

MnTwins29 said:


> Typo, maybe?  I believe you mean that an inpatient coder WILL use these codes.  Outpatient and physician coders will not use PCS.



Yes lance thanks.  The tablet sometimes formats my responses and I don't catch it.  But you corrected it nicely.


----------



## TThivierge (Feb 21, 2015)

*Facts to help learn about ICD10 PCS*

Hello 
I have learned that ICD10 PCS is for use only describing clinical operations in the inpatient settings. PCS - consist of 7 multi-axial characters of letters and numbers long descriptive  inpatient procedures. Currently there are more than 87,000 PCS codes. Each digit of the 7 characters long represents certain items such as: device, body part, body systems, clinical approach, qualifiers and root operations.  A way to remember the 7 digits for ICD10PCS is the mnemonic  tip of ......a little girl getting ice cream or Sue Buys Root Beer At Dairy Queen which first letter of this sentence helps keep in mind ways required to figure out inpatient procedure coding. See below....

Sue=Services -is it medical or surgical?
Buys =Body System-which body part upper or lower
Root =Root operation-31 types with precise meaning(ie: excision, insert, etc)
Beer=Body part-which part affected-muscles, organ, vessels,etc affected
At=Approach-how surgeon gets into the body-there are 7 approaches
Dairy=Device if used which are 4 types 
Queen=Qualifier usually letter Z but this shows different information

This concept is called "build a code" when constructing the 7 digits for inpatient procedures.

Reference: 321 Code It ed. 4 by author Michelle Green,MPS, RHIA FAHIMA, CPC


----------

